# desperate need to re-home 9 month lab x collie boy



## bec (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi
I am in desperate need to re-home our 9 month old black lab x collie. We homed Charlie from 12 weeks and he is a great family pet.Originally Charlie was to be a companion to my husband who is unwell, however over the year my husband has had to have several leg operations and is now disabled. Charlie is a very strong, boisterous dog who still is very puppy like in his ways. We are unable to keep him as we cannot give him the time he needs and deserves, this time is consumed by looking after my husband and family, I am unable to walk him as I suffer with back problems, so it is left to the boys before and after school. Because of this Charlie is under- trained, frustrated and bored. He is beginning to damage furniture in the house, has wrecked the garden and has become growly and a little snappy towards me, especially if I tell him off.(but has never bitten or shown aggression)- I think he wants to be the boss!. He loves my two teenage boys and loves
people and other dogs, but we cannot stop him jumping up at them.
Charlie is at his happiest out running and walking, and would do all day if he could, he has boundless energy.He is chipped, neutured and has full vets records. He also has had 3 weeks obedience training which cost a fortune and was very little help-but we hoped it would !
We have tried to re-home him ourselves over the past month- adverts,friends, vets calls but nothing has worked and I am now at the end of my teather. My husband was self employed and so we have had no income for the past year and I am now off work with the stress of the year, which sadly, Charlie is adding to. Please help, I am absolutely desperate and don't know where else to turn
Rebecca


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I would suggest ringing round all the local dog rescues. Since he is not a staffie, they should be able to rehome him.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear your story
You could try contacting this rescue they may be able to help.
VALGRAYS BORDER COLLIE RESCUE -


----------



## bec (Nov 30, 2011)

I have tried lots, sadly they are all over-full, even local dogs trust couldn't put him on waiting list, fingers crossed I will keep trying, thanks


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

aww he is gorgeous


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

PM me your phone number as I have a very good friend who is in south Wales and looking for another dog.

He already has a collie and wanted another collie but may take your dog,He sound ideal as my friend has made his money and works only a few hours a week working from home and spends the rest of his time walking with his dog.

Send me your number, I will send him this link and then put the two of you in touch.

No promises but worth a try, your dog will have a great life.


----------



## bec (Nov 30, 2011)

wow fingers crossed very tight, I have attached a new flyer which describes Charlie more fully. My brother who is verymuch a doggy person, thinks I have been way to harsh in my description, Charlie really is a darling just under stimulated. He would love to have him but already has 3- 1 very fragile!! I am so happy with your responce--I am so desperate for Charlies sake, I am still desperately trying. My number is on the flyer but just incase 01873812445, let me know if you can't open the attatchment-Im rubbish with computers!!
View attachment charlie 2.doc

thanks Bec


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

bec said:


> wow fingers crossed very tight, I have attached a new flyer which describes Charlie more fully. My brother who is verymuch a doggy person, thinks I have been way to harsh in my description, Charlie really is a darling just under stimulated. He would love to have him but already has 3- 1 very fragile!! I am so happy with your responce--I am so desperate for Charlies sake, I am still desperately trying. My number is on the flyer but just incase 01873812445, let me know if you can't open the attatchment-Im rubbish with computers!!
> View attachment 80255
> 
> thanks Bec


How far away from Pembroke are you?

I have spoken to my friend and the only doubt is how his collie boy will be with another boy living in the house.

He is prepared to give it a try but he wont travel miles and miles for that.Can you bring the dog to him just for a meet, If all looks good, he will keep him overnight to see how it goes.


----------



## bec (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolutely willing to drive to Pembroke no problem. I can make tomorrow, Wednesday or Thursday this week, tomorrow being the best, and can get there by mid-day. Perhaps your friend could call me to arrange where to meet, or you could message me his details?. Thanks so much for your help, Rebecca


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

ooo i hope the meet goes well!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Hope this goes well too!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

bec said:


> Absolutely willing to drive to Pembroke no problem. I can make tomorrow, Wednesday or Thursday this week, tomorrow being the best, and can get there by mid-day. Perhaps your friend could call me to arrange where to meet, or you could message me his details?. Thanks so much for your help, Rebecca


For some reason I can only leave a visitor messages so I will call you myself and give you the details.


----------



## bec (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you Paganman, u hav been a star! Wat a lovely friend you have, lets hope all goes well, to the rest of you following this thread--thanks for all your good wishes, I will of course update when, and if ,I get more news xx


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

bec said:


> Thank you Paganman, u hav been a star! Wat a lovely friend you have, lets hope all goes well, to the rest of you following this thread--thanks for all your good wishes, I will of course update when, and if ,I get more news xx


No worries,anything to help a dog in need. I spoke to Jon since you phoned and he said you are very nice to.

I think he is a bit worried that if you turn up with the dog, he will fall in love and let his heart rule his head at a time when he has less time for this than at any other time of the year.

I didnt know this was a manic time for him this time of year work wise and as he says, it will be hard to devote the right amount of time and effort into it some thing so important.

Far from over. I suggested he have him over the Christmas holidays to see how it goes which he is up for.

So keep trying to find a good home for Charlie. I will send Jon the flyer link as requested and don't give up hope.


----------

